# An Electrical Engineer



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

My latest 7/8ths scale figure 








I need to work on the book in his lap.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Detachable limbs? 

Electrical engineer? Looks like a professor to me...


----------



## dmk092 (Jan 5, 2008)

That right arm is going to be grasping a functional scale tesla coil, right?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By dmk092 on 02 Apr 2011 06:22 PM 
That right arm is going to be grasping a functional scale tesla coil, right? 
I think you're right. He does look very like good old Nikola. 

Nice work Ray!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow,,, good guess! The right arm is holding the Theoria Philosphae Naturalis,,,, a huge book


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yes, its going to be a kit with 4 parts, legs, torso and two arms


----------



## dmk092 (Jan 5, 2008)

I see what you did there: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Teslathinker.jpg 

I think the transformer really is necessary to complete the scene.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Its part of the scenery ,,,, I think I will do the chair for sure, but I don't like wrapping wire


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Just poured the clean out casting today. Very hard one to pour. Notice the air bubble in the chin. Funny, its usually the extremities that give me trouble not the head and torso. The thumb is only missing because I accidentally left a piece of the sculpty original in the mold after the hand broke off taking it out.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I can imagine this one was indeed hard to pour! Actually, considering its complexity it came out rather good I think.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Paulus.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy I do not know how you do it !! 
BUT what detail! 
Sean


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Custom painted my first Nikola Yesterday.


----------

